# Hans Zimmer Strings, a year later...almost



## fish_hoof

Hey all,

Can't believe it's been almost a year since this library came out. Wrote a track for a project called ASH. I used all of the sections in HZS except the LH Cellos, as well as layered SF Chamber Strings Cello and Bass with the RH Cello and Bass. This track was for a specific purpose and with dialog. I don't think I could have achieved the sheer power I needed with any other library.



If anyone is curious on seeing the video it goes to let me know. Just wanted to focus primarily on the music and the quality of samples.

Appreciate you all!


----------



## MaxOctane

Outstanding! @Rctec


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

Nice piece. I was just thinking today — I wish they would fix the legato patches!


----------



## fish_hoof

MaxOctane said:


> Outstanding! @Rctec



Thank you @MaxOctane!


----------



## fish_hoof

Jeremy Gillam said:


> Nice piece. I was just thinking today — I wish they would fix the legato patches!



I feel i can get solid results using just the longs and layering a legato patch from the chamber strings. I do like to use the legato patches, but takes a little bit more programming than normal. Which... i believe makes the finished product worth it, at least for me. However i understand how for some, that extra effort can hinder creativity.


----------



## Architekton

Excellent, love it!!!


----------



## rlw

fish_hoof said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Can't believe it's been almost a year since this library came out. Wrote a track for a project called ASH. I used all of the sections in HZS except the LH Cellos, as well as layered SF Chamber Strings Cello and Bass with the RH Cello and Bass. This track was for a specific purpose and with dialog. I don't think I could have achieved the sheer power I needed with any other library.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is curious on seeing the video it goes to let me know. Just wanted to focus primarily on the music and the quality of samples.
> 
> Appreciate you all!




I really like the way you used the library. Your writing is much improved since the last time I saw your work. Tasteful.. Well Done.. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## fish_hoof

rlw said:


> I really like the way you used the library. Your writing is much improved since the last time I saw your work. Tasteful.. Well Done.. Thanks for sharing..



Thank you @rlw that means a lot! Been putting in tons of time and effort to keep getting better.


----------



## brenneisen

MaxOctane said:


> Outstanding! @Rctec



Don't do that, mate. It's inconvenient.


----------



## MaxOctane

This demo makes good use of his namesake library, and he's part of the VI-C community. I pinged him the same as I would any other community member who might be happy to see people use their stuff.


----------



## fish_hoof

Hey gang,

Thought I would post the video this went too. I did the filming, editing, etc. for it. Im by no means a video guy but wanted to share it because I thought the music goes perfectly with the dark ashes tone of the video.


----------



## fish_hoof

Hi all, 

Up late and wanted to share a piece I wrote with HZS layered with Spitfire Chamber Strings. The chamber strings really is the ultimate partner with this library... at least in my experience with it. Just blends perfectly and adds bite. I think I used everything in this except Center Cellos and RH Violins. 



Appreciate you all!


----------



## fish_hoof

fish_hoof said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Up late and wanted to share a piece I wrote with HZS layered with Spitfire Chamber Strings. The chamber strings really is the ultimate partner with this library... at least in my experience with it. Just blends perfectly and adds bite. I think I used everything in this except Center Cellos and RH Violins.
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate you all!




To also add, i only layered the longs for the chamber strings, not the shorts. In hind sight i should have and usually do the shorts.


----------



## D Halgren

fish_hoof said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Up late and wanted to share a piece I wrote with HZS layered with Spitfire Chamber Strings. The chamber strings really is the ultimate partner with this library... at least in my experience with it. Just blends perfectly and adds bite. I think I used everything in this except Center Cellos and RH Violins.
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate you all!



Sounds great!


----------



## David Hicks

Wow, love that video! Great soundtrack, concept and videography


----------



## fish_hoof

David Hicks said:


> Wow, love that video! Great soundtrack, concept and videography



Thank you @David Hicks ! Grateful for your encouragement and positive feedback.


----------



## rlw

fish_hoof said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> Thought I would post the video this went too. I did the filming, editing, etc. for it. Im by no means a video guy but wanted to share it because I thought the music goes perfectly with the dark ashes tone of the video.



I like this very much. I like the video, message and music. Again well done. Well done.


----------



## fish_hoof

rlw said:


> I like this very much. I like the video, message and music. Again well done. Well done.



Thank you ao much @rlw!


----------



## fish_hoof

Hi everyone, 

Wanted to share this track I just completed for a small project. It was composed to have some of the same themes and feel of the "ASHES" song I composed earlier. Strings were all HZS except the very beginning 10 seconds and the RH Cello shorts being layered with some Chamber Strings for extra bite. 



Also, would love to hear other composers use of HZS! Especially since it's been out for a year, would love to hear what others are doing with it. 

Thank you all!


----------



## brenneisen

fish_hoof said:


> RH Cello shorts



what's RH?


----------



## fish_hoof

brenneisen said:


> what's RH?



I think its actually RHS (right hand side) HZS has cellos and violins left, center, right positions, they label it as LHS, CTR and RHS.


----------



## brenneisen

fish_hoof said:


> I think its actually RHS (right hand side) HZS has cellos and violins left, center, right positions, they label it as LHS, CTR and RHS.



got it; thought it was a different library

(nice piece, btw)


----------



## fish_hoof

brenneisen said:


> got it; thought it was a different library
> 
> (nice piece, btw)



Thank you @brenneisen !


----------



## fish_hoof

Hi all, 

Here is the final piece I wrote in this series. Did something unique with sound design at the beginning. Again, all HZS with a touch of Chamber Strings layered on top. 

Thank you all!


----------



## Seasharp

fish_hoof said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here is the final piece I wrote in this series. Did something unique with sound design at the beginning. Again, all HZS with a touch of Chamber Strings layered on top.
> 
> Thank you all!






I think this is a very pretty piece of music and I enjoyed it. However I wasn't a fan of the "Sound Design" element. I think it distracted from the beauty of the mood you set. Of course I' may be in the minority in this opinion as HZ is very popular and he loves to use that type of element.


----------



## jbuhler

Seasharp said:


> I think this is a very pretty piece of music and I enjoyed it. However I wasn't a fan of the "Sound Design" element. I think it distracted from the beauty of the mood you set. Of course I' may be in the minority in this opinion as HZ is very popular and he loves to use that type of element.


I largely agree with this assessment. I'm not bugged by the sound design element itself—it's quite striking in its own way and I'm rather taken by its concreteness here—so much as that it doesn't feel to me like it's been fully integrated into the composition. It returns, and so there is a play at integration, but the sound design has no real compositional consequences. It feels to me like it has simply been layered onto another, quite lovely piece. But why this particular layering? But then I might just be coming at it from the wrong angle.


----------



## fish_hoof

jbuhler said:


> I largely agree with this assessment. I'm not bugged by the sound design element itself—it's quite striking in its own way and I'm rather taken by its concreteness here—so much as that it doesn't feel to me like it's been fully integrated into the composition. It returns, and so there is a play at integration, but the sound design has no real compositional consequences. It feels to me like it has simply been layered onto another, quite lovely piece. But why this particular layering? But then I might just be coming at it from the wrong angle.



Totally fair! It would probably make more sense with the visual that went with it. I wrote it for a Good Friday video and the sound was created to sound like the dragging of a cross and hammer and nail hitting harshly. Appreciate the kind words and totally see yours and @Seasharp point! Thank you!


----------



## Seasharp

fish_hoof said:


> Totally fair! It would probably make more sense with the visual that went with it. I wrote it for a Good Friday video and the sound was created to sound like the dragging of a cross and hammer and nail hitting harshly. Appreciate the kind words and totally see yours and @Seasharp point! Thank you!



Actually your description makes perfect sense. I could see how that sound would work accompanying the action you described.


----------



## fish_hoof

Seasharp said:


> Actually your description makes perfect sense. I could see how that sound would work accompanying the action you described.



I’m glad! Thank you again!


----------



## Van

Great stuff all around!


----------



## fish_hoof

Van said:


> Great stuff all around!



Thank you so much @Van!


----------



## rudi

Inspiring. Thank you.


----------



## fish_hoof

rudi said:


> Inspiring. Thank you.



You're welcome! Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## AJHnob

fish_hoof said:


> I feel i can get solid results using just the longs and layering a legato patch from the chamber strings. I do like to use the legato patches, but takes a little bit more programming than normal. Which... i believe makes the finished product worth it, at least for me. However i understand how for some, that extra effort can hinder creativity.



Hi! Could you please expand on this a bit? I'm considering purchasing Hans Zimmer strings and would like to know why the legato patches need more programming than normal.


----------



## Garry

That's funny - I was listening to this as I was reading through the comments. As I read through, and hearing the first 30 seconds or so, I too, like jbuhler felt the sound design didn't really fit; then I read your comments about the broader context of the piece before I got to the 2nd section where the sound design comes in again, and then it made total sense. Interesting transformation of the imagery in real time as I listened to the piece! Very nice work, sounds great. I really liked how the solo female voice sits in the background, and doesn't overwhelm it.


----------



## fish_hoof

AJHnob said:


> Hi! Could you please expand on this a bit? I'm considering purchasing Hans Zimmer strings and would like to know why the legato patches need more programming than normal.



Hey @AJHnob 

It really comes down to the first starting note and transitions with the legato. Some notes sound great (If memory serves, the Viola sounds the best and the 60 Violins), but often when I am writing, I want to start soft in the note and the legato patches, for whatever reason, start much louder, regardless of the dynamic or velocity. So you really almost have to have the dynamics and expression at 0 for the beginning of a phrase, and be active with dynamics and expression throughout a phrase to take that edge off during transitions (if it happens). The legato in general just requires some extra programming to make sure things sound good, on time, etc. Hoping this gets fixed in future updates but I'm being serious, I haven't NEEDED it. All my demos are just the long notes, so as you listen, you can probably judge for yourself if it was something you like or not. 

I have said it before, the strings are great! They require more work... but for me, I like the extra work cause I feel like I created something unique to my tastes. 

Hope that helps... if you would like some legato examples I would sure be happy to send those to you! I know the stress of buying libraries and wanting to make sure it works for your needs.


----------



## fish_hoof

Garry said:


> That's funny - I was listening to this as I was reading through the comments. As I read through, and hearing the first 30 seconds or so, I too, like jbuhler felt the sound design didn't really fit; then I read your comments about the broader context of the piece before I got to the 2nd section where the sound design comes in again, and then it made total sense. Interesting transformation of the imagery in real time as I listened to the piece! Very nice work, sounds great. I really liked how the solo female voice sits in the background, and doesn't overwhelm it.



Thank you @Garry! I should post it without the sound design, although it might not have the same effect once a person knows the purpose behind it.


----------



## AJHnob

fish_hoof said:


> Hey @AJHnob
> 
> It really comes down to the first starting note and transitions with the legato. Some notes sound great (If memory serves, the Viola sounds the best and the 60 Violins), but often when I am writing, I want to start soft in the note and the legato patches, for whatever reason, start much louder, regardless of the dynamic or velocity. So you really almost have to have the dynamics and expression at 0 for the beginning of a phrase, and be active with dynamics and expression throughout a phrase to take that edge off during transitions (if it happens). The legato in general just requires some extra programming to make sure things sound good, on time, etc. Hoping this gets fixed in future updates but I'm being serious, I haven't NEEDED it. All my demos are just the long notes, so as you listen, you can probably judge for yourself if it was something you like or not.
> 
> I have said it before, the strings are great! They require more work... but for me, I like the extra work cause I feel like I created something unique to my tastes.
> 
> Hope that helps... if you would like some legato examples I would sure be happy to send those to you! I know the stress of buying libraries and wanting to make sure it works for your needs.



Some examples would be great! Thanks!


----------



## fish_hoof

AJHnob said:


> Some examples would be great! Thanks!



Here you go!

I did 4 examples of long and legato for RH Cellos and LH Violins. Each with Close,Tree,Amb,Gallery and Spot mics on. There are 4 examples for each: Long, Legato and then Long and Legato again with both Dynamics AND Expression controlled. The first two examples of each is the melody line with JUST dynamics being controlled. I wanted to show that with this library, more than others, the importance of using both dynamics and expression. The first two lines of just dynamics are the exact same CC info for the long and then legato. Then examples 3 (long again) and 4 (legato again), I fine tuned the Dynamics and Expression. They are completely different as you can see from the picture (just a picture of the RH Cellos). The violins are similar CC info, but did made a few other little tweaks with the CC info, but not much.

Let me know if you have more questions. The 4th example of legato took the most time to finesse and make sound nice. Which is what I have been communicating to others all along. I could probably spend more time on it but... I have a 5 and 3 year old dying for my attention and wanted to get this up 

All in all, I think if you spend the time, you can get great results. Having said that, I JUST noticed a huge update sitting in my Spitfire Manger (185 GB?!? is that right?!?). so perhaps that might make some big changes with the legato? Never mind... its 1 GB.


----------



## fish_hoof

So I just installed the update 1.2.7 and bounced the exact same section. The legato, to me, was a lot more playable and sounds more fluid in the examples... again, spent like 1 min on it cause of the kiddos, but here is the audio example and then I will come back to it when I have time and listen deeper.


----------



## AJHnob

fish_hoof said:


> So I just installed the update 1.2.7 and bounced the exact same section. The legato, to me, was a lot more playable and sounds more fluid in the examples... again, spent like 1 min on it cause of the kiddos, but here is the audio example and then I will come back to it when I have time and listen deeper.




This is so useful! You're right...there is a difference after the update. Thank you for doing this even though you have two kiddos dying for your attention.


----------



## fish_hoof

AJHnob said:


> This is so useful! You're right...there is a difference after the update. Thank you for doing this even though you have two kiddos dying for your attention.



So glad it was helpful for you! If you have any other questions, let me know!


----------



## Silentspace2000

fish_hoof said:


> So glad it was helpful for you! If you have any other questions, let me know!


Thank you so much for posting that. Despite all the great things I've heard about the library, I have been hesitant to commit to purchasing it due to that thorny legato issue. Your comparison confirms that they have improved things. I guess it's the 11th hour of their sale, time to make a decision.


----------



## fish_hoof

Silentspace2000 said:


> Thank you so much for posting that. Despite all the great things I've heard about the library, I have been hesitant to commit to purchasing it due to that thorny legato issue. Your comparison confirms that they have improved things. I guess it's the 11th hour of their sale, time to make a decision.



You are welcome and glad I could help! I'm actually happy there was an update and looking forward to diving in today and see what tweaks were made. Maybe @SpitfireSupport could mention what things were fixed in the 1.2.7 update?


----------



## fish_hoof

Hi everyone, 

Wanted to share a new HZS composition. This time I layered in a little Adagio Solo strings and some Spitfire Chamber Strings. The new update is much much better! Thank you @Spitfire Team! 



Thank you for taking the time to listen. Appreciate you all!


----------



## DGravel

fish_hoof said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Wanted to share a new HZS composition. This time I layered in a little Adagio Solo strings and some Spitfire Chamber Strings. The new update is much much better! Thank you @Spitfire Team!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to listen. Appreciate you all!



I've listened your tracks. Your are very talented. Your production and mastering is awesome. Great dynamic range and sound clarity. Do you have a course you would recommend? I always end up spending way too much time with my production. These bass sounds in your latest track (starting at 1:05), are they from the HZS library? Did you add a sub bass synth to get that sound? Wow, deep, fat and low!


----------



## fish_hoof

DGravel said:


> I've listened your tracks. Your are very talented. Your production and mastering is awesome. Great dynamic range and sound clarity. Do you have a course you would recommend? I always end up spending way too much time with my production. These bass sounds in your latest track (starting at 1:05), are they from the HZS library? Did you add a sub bass synth to get that sound? Wow, deep, fat and low!



@DGravel thank you so much for the kind words! Your post made my day. I still have so much more to learn and grow. 

I know there are some great courses out there, Mike Verta is one that I have checked out. Jeremy Soule has some great stuff on his Patron site. Waves and UAD have good stuff on mixing. If I could give any advice to anyone, it would be to use your ears and trust your gut instinct. Write something and be honest with yourself if that one spot sounds good or not... if it doesn't, try and fix it or make it better. I mean this both musically and technically. If you are not sure HOW to fix what you are hearing, (guess I would need to know more specifically), then google is your friend. Maybe its "my tracks are too muddy" - google that, you will probably get stuff more related to band recording, but you can apply some of what you learn to your orchestral stuff.... guitars and strings can be similar when it comes to mixing... being a guitarist, thats what I did. I mean, no where have I seen that the UAD LA-2A is great on brass, but when I added it to try it, man does it give the brass some bright snarl and edge. So basically to sum up... ears and instinct, then google is your friend... apply band advice on mixing to orchestral stuff (only cause I found limited mixing tutorials on orchestral stuff over the years, there may be more now) ... you'll be surprised how much it helps. At least it did for me. 

In regards to the bass at 1:05, it is HZS, adagio, forzo and cinebrass. The orchestration I have is the 24 string bass, center cellos, solo bass from adagio, tubas and contrabass trombone all playing together, which gives it a nice solid deep fatness.... I think ultimately it's the tubas and bass and cellos playing together that gives it this. Plus the 60 cellos come in at that part, but playing something different, and the 60 cellos just have a nice air to it. 

I tend to firehose too much info... so if any of this doesn't make sense or answer your question, we can always chat via Skype or FaceTime, PM me. Always looking to help. We are all musicians together. 

-kj


----------



## artomatic

@fish_hoof Is there any documentation for the HZ Strings 1.2.7 update? Googled and doesn't show up. Also checked the Spitfire app but nowhere to be found. 
Thanks!


----------



## fish_hoof

artomatic said:


> @fish_hoof Is there any documentation for the HZ Strings 1.2.7 update? Googled and doesn't show up. Also checked the Spitfire app but nowhere to be found.
> Thanks!



It's actually been on my list of things to track down. I just emailed them and will report back to you when/if I get something. Thanks @artomatic !


----------



## artomatic

Many thanks!!


----------



## D Halgren

fish_hoof said:


> It's actually been on my list of things to track down. I just emailed them and will report back to you when/if I get something. Thanks @artomatic !


This was the response I was given.


'This was mainly focused around improving performance on low end machines, as well as a few looping issues, round robin fixes, etc! There will be a more considerable update with added content coming soon.'


----------



## artomatic

Thanks, @D Halgren 
I'm, wondering if the legatos have been or will be improved with these updates?


----------



## D Halgren

artomatic said:


> Thanks, @D Halgren
> I'm, wondering if the legatos have been or will be improved with these updates?


Sounds like there is a big overhaul coming


----------



## fish_hoof

artomatic said:


> Thanks, @D Halgren
> I'm, wondering if the legatos have been or will be improved with these updates?



The legato have been improved significantly, still require some finesse though in the programming but so much more playable. See my earlier posts for specific audio examples.


----------



## fish_hoof

@D Halgren and @artomatic here is what I got from Spitfire. Pretty much in line with what you said D Halgren. 

_- Fixes transpose box value not updating and setting being limited to -1 or +1
- Fixes combo box visual bug most noticeable on the default preset selection page in Settings
- Optimisation 
- User can now set default presets, or not load a preset to start with. (Settings > interface options) 
- Bug fixes, lower room rumble, looping issues,_
_
Re the final point, there is a few of these which are specific to certain notes / microphones and I can not list all of them as I do not have access to the exact data. _


Looking forward to the big update, hopefully soon


----------



## artomatic

Sounds promising. Glad SA's finally taking care of biz.
Thanks, guys!!


----------



## Bartholomeus

fish_hoof said:


> @DGravel
> 
> If I could give any advice to anyone, it would be to use your ears and trust your gut instinct. Write something and be honest with yourself if that one spot sounds good or not... if it doesn't, try and fix it or make it better. I mean this both musically and technically. If you are not sure HOW to fix what you are hearing, (guess I would need to know more specifically), then google is your friend. ... being a guitarist, thats what I did.



So happy to hear that from someone at your level. I have a similar background where all of my previous experience in composing and mixing was as a guitarist creating and performing band music (pop, rock, funk).


----------



## fish_hoof

Bartholomeus said:


> So happy to hear that from someone at your level. I have a similar background where all of my previous experience in composing and mixing was as a guitarist creating and performing band music (pop, rock, funk).



Thank you @Bartholomeus!


----------



## chocobitz825

has anyone had a problem with HZStrings not registering key switches? for some reason, it won't change keyswitches at all if I input them by drawing them into my DAW. it only seems to register physical keyboard input...


----------



## fish_hoof

chocobitz825 said:


> has anyone had a problem with HZStrings not registering key switches? for some reason, it won't change keyswitches at all if I input them by drawing them into my DAW. it only seems to register physical keyboard input...



Hmmm, I have not. Just to confirm you literally input the midi note with the pen tool, and this does NOT make a key switch, but if you are recording with your keyboard and hit the corresponding key switch key, it DOES make the key switch and record?


----------



## babylonwaves

chocobitz825 said:


> has anyone had a problem with HZStrings not registering key switches? for some reason, it won't change keyswitches at all if I input them by drawing them into my DAW. it only seems to register physical keyboard input...


HZS has some issues. Some articulations in are assigned to the same note, which obviously can't work. that aside, it works good. I believe they've introduced those issues with the last update or so.


----------



## chocobitz825

fish_hoof said:


> Hmmm, I have not. Just to confirm you literally input the midi note with the pen tool, and this does NOT make a key switch, but if you are recording with your keyboard and hit the corresponding key switch key, it DOES make the key switch and record?



Correct


----------



## fish_hoof

chocobitz825 said:


> Correct



Can you send me a screenshot? Just PM me. Curious and want to help


----------



## chocobitz825

fish_hoof said:


> Can you send me a screenshot? Just PM me. Curious and want to help



Hey thanks. I just realized the problem. I wasn't paying attention and now noticed that HZS octaves dont match with my studio one for some reason. Though HZS says the keyswitch is C-1, its triggering from C-2 in studio one.


----------



## fish_hoof

chocobitz825 said:


> Hey thanks. I just realized the problem. I wasn't paying attention and now noticed that HZS octaves dont match with my studio one for some reason. Though HZS says the keyswitch is C-1, its triggering from C-2 in studio one.



That what is was curious about but I’m more of a visual guy and wanted to see. I know I've had issues with the composer tools pro by midikinetics where the keyswitch was an octave off.


----------



## chocobitz825

fish_hoof said:


> That what is was curious about but I’m more of a visual guy and wanted to see. I know I've had issues with the composer tools pro by midikinetics where the keyswitch was an octave off.



I suppose it’s never come up because the kontakt instruments are fine. This being a rare vst from the spitfire collection that uses Keyswitches, I guess I never considered it might act this way.


----------



## fish_hoof

For what its worth @chocobitz825 , the Art Conductor from @babylonwaves is amazing with HZS. (other libraries too).


----------



## chocobitz825

fish_hoof said:


> For what its worth @chocobitz825 , the Art Conductor from @babylonwaves is amazing with HZS. (other libraries too).



Unfortunately they’re incompatible with studio one, but I’m using a macro that functions the same way, and that’s how the issue came up. Octaves just didn’t match.


----------



## ManicMiner

@fish_hoof Watched the video ... good soundtrack, and good message too.


----------



## fish_hoof

ManicMiner said:


> @fish_hoof Watched the video ... good soundtrack, and good message too.



Thank you @ManicMiner!


----------



## Rey

I really love the library. You can do so much with the mic combination. The sounds are gorgeous. My only complaint is that I always have problem when a new update arrives, and found that all the content inside the vst missing....like no violins..violas or anything being displayed inside. Its the second time happening now. The only solution for me last time was a full redownload. Unfortunately right now im getting the "you have no resets left' message and cant repair nor redownload the lib. Already submitted a ticket....is anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## fish_hoof

Rey said:


> I really love the library. You can do so much with the mic combination. The sounds are gorgeous. My only complaint is that I always have problem when a new update arrives, and found that all the content inside the vst missing....like no violins..violas or anything being displayed inside. Its the second time happening now. The only solution for me last time was a full redownload. Unfortunately right now im getting the "you have no resets left' message and cant repair nor redownload the lib. Already submitted a ticket....is anyone else having the same problem?



I've had these types of errors when I moved the location of my library. @SpitfireSupport was able to help each time. Good thing you have a ticket submitted. Sorry for the issues! I know that hinders creativity dealing with tech issues.


----------



## Rey

fish_hoof said:


> I've had these types of errors when I moved the location of my library. @SpitfireSupport was able to help each time. Good thing you have a ticket submitted. Sorry for the issues! I know that hinders creativity dealing with tech issues.



no need for apologies. im just waiting till Monday for the next reply. its working at least on one of my comp but not the other one. Yeah you re right there about creativity taking a hit especially at that time when you need it the most..


----------



## D Halgren

Rey said:


> no need for apologies. im just waiting till Monday for the next reply. its working at least on one of my comp but not the other one. Yeah you re right there about creativity taking a hit especially at that time when you need it the most..


Did you try the repair option in their Library app?


----------



## Rey

D Halgren said:


> Did you try the repair option in their Library app?



Hi.tried that several times but I kept getting the message "you have no resets left"
which is weird since im not planning to redownload or anything. I remember last time they had the "authorize' button instead of repair.

been browsing the help section of spitfire it seems at least another 2 person replied about getting the "you have no resets left" when using repair....


----------



## D Halgren

Rey said:


> Hi.tried that several times but I kept getting the message "you have no resets left"
> which is weird since im not planning to redownload or anything. I remember last time they had the "authorize' button instead of repair.
> 
> been browsing the help section of spitfire it seems at least another 2 person replied about getting the "you have no resets left" when using repair....


Ah, that's unfortunate. Guess it's just a waiting game now. What about the locate option behind the cog? Does that give the same error message?


----------



## Rey

D Halgren said:


> Ah, that's unfortunate. Guess it's just a waiting game now. What about the locate option behind the cog? Does that give the same error message?


I could locate it but there is no point because only repair will authorize and brings back all the instruments to be displayed inside the vst. And the repair use up resets. And in my case the tech support only gives 1 reset everytime I ask. This is a big problem with this new app from SPitfire because that means once you have used up 3 resets you have to visit them frequently and they will only give you 1 reset each visit after that. That is what in my case and they told me its because to protect me against hackers?

I dont know. this new app from Spitfire is not what I imagined it to be and causing me lots of headaches for months now. Kontakt was way easier to use.

Plus theres no counter showing how much resets you have left. Trying to repair the app on your own would have used up all your initially given resets without you realizing it and now you have to pretend enjoying visiting spitifire supports countless times askingfor resets. I dont think some customers will enjoy this. I understand anti-piracy and stuffs and support it 100% but its happening a lot with this new app it has problems. heres hoping spitfire wil make their new app more customer friendly in the future.


----------



## D Halgren

Rey said:


> I could locate it but there is no point because only repair will authorize and brings back all the instruments to be displayed inside the vst. And the repair use up resets. And in my case the tech support only gives 1 reset everytime I ask. This is a big problem with this new app from SPitfire because that means once you have used up 3 resets you have to visit them frequently and they will only give you 1 reset each visit after that. That is what in my case and they told me its because to protect me against hackers?
> 
> I dont know. this new app from Spitfire is not what I imagined it to be and causing me lots of headaches for months now. Kontakt was way easier to use.
> 
> Plus theres no counter showing how much resets you have left. Trying to repair the app on your own would have used up all your initially given resets without you realizing it and now you have to pretend enjoying visiting spitifire supports countless times askingfor resets. I dont think some customers will enjoy this. I understand anti-piracy and stuffs and support it 100% but its happening a lot with this new app it has problems. heres hoping spitfire wil make their new app more customer friendly in the future.


Well, maybe they'll get tired of having to deal with the resets and fix the problem. Surely they don't want to spend all their service time dealing with non-problems. Hope you get sorted! I know there is a large update expected for HZS anytime now.


----------



## Rey

D Halgren said:


> Well, maybe they'll get tired of having to deal with the resets and fix the problem. Surely they don't want to spend all their service time dealing with non-problems. Hope you get sorted! I know there is a large update expected for HZS anytime now.


thanks for the thekind words @D Halgren yeah I ll try not to get carried away with my frustration. it could be my fault too somehow. I wish things were simple and not complicated, not when life issues already are and you have to deal with this one.
Looking forward for the new HZ updates as well. But whenever new update arrives the current version became unplayable. that's where the fun starts. hopefully it wont be again


----------

